# Virenscanner der nicht auf exe basiert.



## ano (1. August 2003)

Hi. Ein Freund von mir hat folgendes Problem:

Er hat sich einige MP3s runtergeladen und in eine von diesen war ein Virus eingebettet. Dieser Virus blockt das ausführen sämtlicher .exe-Dateien, was sämtliche mir bekannten Anti-Virus Programme wirkungslos macht. Jetzt würde ich gerne wissen ob jemand ein Anti-Virus Programm kennt, das keine .exe zum scannen und desinfizieren des Systems braucht. Ich weiss dass es so etwas gibt, habe aber leider keine Ahnung wie es heisst oder wo es es gibt. Vielen dank für eure Hilfe.

ano


----------



## NRFi (1. August 2003)

du brauchst nur ne virennotfalldiskette vorm start reinhauen..


----------



## Arne Buchwald (1. August 2003)

Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, gab's F-Prot für DOS, d.h. mit aktuellen Antivirendefinitionen.


----------



## ano (2. August 2003)

woher bekomm ich so ne virennotfalldiskette?@nrfi
du weisst aber nicht zufällig wo?@arnee


----------



## Arne Buchwald (2. August 2003)

Sollte per Google auffindbar sein.


----------

